# Wine Making Kits



## Salvagnn (Apr 3, 2007)

Where is the cheapest place i can find a complete equipment kit? We just finished our first class and we're hooked! We would love to make it at home but i cant seem to find a kit for under $80. Does anyone know of anywhere I can find a good deal on a kit and or juice kit????? Please Help!!!!


----------



## phantom (Apr 4, 2007)

*Still needs some items but ...*

Grape and Granary has this kit. You still need a corker, but this does have pretty much everything else, all for less than $65.


----------



## DarkStar (Apr 4, 2007)

If you could supply a location we could be able to locate one close to you. Ive ordered most of my stuff from Northern Brewer and Midwest Supplies.


----------



## dennc2 (Apr 5, 2007)

well you might try Ebay,look under beer and wine making ,they have some good deals sometimes


----------



## Salvagnn (Apr 6, 2007)

"If you could supply a location we could be able to locate one close to you. Ive ordered most of my stuff from Northern Brewer and Midwest Supplies."

_Syracuse,NY 13209_


----------



## smurfe (Apr 9, 2007)

I order all of my equipment from The Winemakers Toy Store


----------

